# 2009 boxxer



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2010RockShoxBoXXer.html

sexx


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

fu*k!!! i might need to go back to a boxxer from my 40.

looks sweet as all hell.

they say its stiffer now, i hope as stiff as a 40, cause thats why i ditched boxxers in the first place.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Already looking for an excuse to buy one.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

Err said:


> Already looking for an excuse to buy one.


wurd!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm seeing my future fork right there... XD


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

does anyone know thw MSRP of thos things. are they gonna be about the same as the 
08s? or hella more?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

HAWT!

There prob gonna be the same...$1600

But they could be less or more idk.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

balfabiker22 said:


> There prob gonna be the same...$1600
> 
> But they could be less or more idk.


wow sounds like someone's got inside information:thumbsup: (internet sarcasm)


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

I... must.... have one... That thing is the nicest looking fork I've seen. Ever.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mikey_C said:


> wow sounds like someone's got inside information:thumbsup: (internet sarcasm)


ahha ya I got some sick hookz


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Sex.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hella steezable


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha, I saw all the comments, and thought..."it can't be THAT cool".


I stand corrected. Damn.....i feel bad for zoke/fox.

Wowzer


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Me want! :yesnod:

I sold my 06 WC after multiple whiplash flexing. These will finally be a bit stiffer.....


----------



## demo 7 owner (Apr 24, 2008)

they look strong at the arches and crown i may have to purchase black ones


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

I've always liked the boxxer and this one looks like the best one yet, now I need a DH bike since that won't fit on my ARC.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

love the white crowns. i thought it might be overkill, but looks sick.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Ugly but awesome at the same time
I hope that their transformation to something bigger, but lighter at the same time hasn't weakened them too much. I've been hearing scary stories about paper thin 40 lowers:nono:


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah those lowers look dam thin. I think ill stick with my 40's


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

kamikazee ideki said:


> yeah those lowers look dam thin. I think ill stick with my 40's


How can you tell? I'm going to bet they are better than 40's.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah those lowers look dam thin. I think ill stick with my 40's.



since you can tell by some small, not in detail pics, right??


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

sickest DH fork in a long time! My 2005 888 rc will be for sale real soon.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Do want!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks they are ugly as sh!t?


----------



## demo 7 owner (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah you are mate lol they are piece of art


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks they are ugly as sh!t?


Agreed but it doesn't make me want one any less
I wish they looked exactly the same as the Blackbox versions


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Finally the Boxxer has Mission Control. Initial and ending stroke rebound should match the Vivid great.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

I wouldn't touch one for at least a year after the release. Sure, they might turn out to be flawless from the outset, but I have had enough issues with my 06 WC and have heard enough issues with Totems and Lyrics to not be so keen on a first year production fork. That being said, while RockShox especially would worry me for first year products, they aren't the only ones that would have me being cautious.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

upgrade. Look for me on some black ones. ha


----------



## Blacksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay they look okay but i have to ride one before i will say its worth spending 1600 bucks i mean they may come out and in 3 months people will be like i will do anything to get rid of it so i guess we will just have to see!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice. Good designs, as always.

Are those "BOX" written on the stanchions painted?

at first you would say "WTF IT SAYS 'XER', NOT BOXXER!"

then you look at the stanchions.


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

lovin the fork, not the graphics


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks they are ugly as sh!t?


I don't think they're that ugly...

But it looks way too much like some rebuffed Xfusion fork.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Did anybody see this fork specced on a production bike, or not yet?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks awesome. I want one.

But with the red lowers.  And a red crown.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

wow. that is money.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> Nice. Good designs, as always.
> 
> Are those "BOX" written on the stanchions painted?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 'Box' part acts as a sag indicator

I sure do want a coil if Marzo can't figure out what to do with my 66.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> Yeah, the 'Box' part acts as a sag indicator


Actually, I think the sag indicator is printed on the back of the stanction.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nicer picture... looks hot.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you guys like the Coil or Air pre-load more?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Those things look friggen sweet:thumbsup: 
Id take the coil as i anit a fan of air shocks and forks.
Im not looking forward to looking at WC's retail price in Australian Dollars 
One shop in the city has got a set of 06 WC Boxxers for $2985 AUD :eekster: 
Stupid economy and exchange rates:madmax:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder how they settled on 35mm stantions, nothing else in rockshox line up is 35mm, I guess 34 like the lyric was still to wimpy, and 40 like the totem would compromise thier lightweight heritage, but still seems odd.

I stand corrected, thanks. Wonder where I heard they were 34mm.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Do you guys like the Coil or Air pre-load more?


well i think the coil will be better and its only 0.5ib more then the WC and thats still 1.2bl (i think) lighter then my current boxxers


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> I wonder how they settled on 35mm stantions, nothing else in rockshox line up is 35mm, I guess 34 like the lyric was still to wimpy, and 40 like the totem would compromise thier lightweight heritage, but still seems odd.


No the Lyric is 35 too
I can't wait to see the price list...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Did anybody see this fork specced on a production bike, or not yet?


Not yet, probably going to see them on the '10 completes.. everyone's '09 completes are ready to go..


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

let's just hope their mission control doesn't leak like the Totems. 
And sram MUST be able to warranty all of 'em if issues surge...


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

albertomannil said:


> let's just hope their mission control doesn't leak like the Totems.
> And sram MUST be able to warranty all of 'em if issues surge...


My Mission Control hasn't leaked once in the last few months of A LOT of riding (one trip to Downieville, 7 days at Northstar, and tons of other Freeriding, and jumping...).


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

That fork is pure electric sex... Whatever I'm riding on next season, one of those forks will be on the front of it.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

it doesnt just say "box", it continues with "xer" below what can be seen

very sick fork like wow


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Will the '09 teams and races be coming with the 35mm stanchions? Many retailers are selling forks labeled as '09 boxxers and the all have the 32mm legs.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Will the '09 teams and races be coming with the 35mm stanchions? Many retailers are selling forks labeled as '09 boxxers and the all have the 32mm legs.


I''m curious too...I'm in the market for a boxxer team, but I may end up waiting until these guys come out. I'm just hoping that the prices aren't sky high like some people are predicting. If they kept the current price point, I would be STOKED


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

combatkimura said:


> Will the '09 teams and races be coming with the 35mm stanchions? Many retailers are selling forks labeled as '09 boxxers and the all have the 32mm legs.


The 35mm boxxer shown is a 2010 product that will be available early next year. The 2009 (32mm stanchion) fork is the one currently on the Sram/Rock Shox website and in stores now.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

the 09's are the ones with 32mm stanctions. The 2009.5 will be the new ones. It's looking to be alot more expensive. If i were a betting man, i'd say 20-30% higher


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> the 09's are the ones with 32mm stanctions. The 2009.5 will be the new ones. It's looking to be alot more expensive. If i were a betting man, i'd say 20-30% higher


yeah...20-30% more expensive, and we're headed for a recession :madman:

It looks like it may be worth the extra coin though


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

we gonna see the new 2010 boxxers around may if we are lucky, of mid june .. if it interest anyone ..


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Wizard4620383 said:


> we gonna see the new 2010 boxxers around may if we are lucky, of mid june .. if it interest anyone ..


IDK, dude, it says "early 09". Im feeling a pre-otter release.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

combatkimura said:


> Will the '09 teams and races be coming with the 35mm stanchions? Many retailers are selling forks labeled as '09 boxxers and the all have the 32mm legs.


There's a picture at the bottom od page 2 that shows a sign that says boxxer race, team, world cup 35mm debut early '09..

Mine will be boxxer red team with black crowns. teh sex


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

yeah i know but i dont want to say january and make some people cry


----------

